# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  caddx nx6 network

## stinger

εχει καποιος φιλος τον προγραμματισμο του συγκεκριμενου συναγερμου ?? υπαρχει το εξης προβλημα ...δεν οπλιζει ο συναγερμος..εχει αναψει το λαμπακι servise και αναβοσβηνει η ζωνη 1...η μπαταρια εφεδριας ειχε χαλασει (φουσκωμενη και σκασμενη) και την εχω αφαιρεσει..απο οτι καταλαβαινω πρεπει να του σβησω την ενδειξη servise για να μπορει να παιξει...και δεν ξερω ισως χρειαστει να του κανω και reset...reset γινεται απο την πλακετα η μεσα απο το προγραμμα??
οποια βοηθεια δεκτη

----------


## vasilllis

για αρχη πρεπει να βαλεις μπαταρια.

----------


## Nightkeeper

To service μπορει να αναψει για διαφορους λογους,αλλα οχι και να μην μπορει να οπλισει/αφοπλισει,ειναι περιεργο οπως το λες...
Βεβαια αν δεν εχει μπαταρια αναβοσβηνει το Power Led σε ειδοποιη ηχητικα απο το πληκτρολογιο και θελει κωδικο χρηστη δυο φορες μια για να σταματηση να χτυπαει το πληκτρολογιο και μια για να οπλιση . 
Αφοπλιζοντας παλι ηχει το πληκτρολογιο και θελει δευτερη φορα κωδικο για να σταματηση .
Βαλε πρωτα μια μπαταρια,κλεισε ολλες της ανοιχτες ζωνες και δοκιμασε να οπλισεις/αφοπλισεις,αν δεν τοτε κατι αλλο γινεται.
Reset οι Caddx κανουν μονο απο τον προγραμματισμο ή με Download (αρκει να μην ειναι αλλαγμενος ο κωδικος τεχνικου ή ο κωδικος Download αντιστοιχα)
δεν εχουν jumper στη πλακετα κλπ.
Αν θες τον προγραματισμο του να στον στειλω.

----------


## stinger

αν και το manual δεν ειναι τοσο ευκατανοητο το προβλημα τελικα ξεπεραστηκε...ειχε χασει το clock system ...του ρυθμισα την ωρα και μπηκε και καινουργια μπαταρια και λειτουργει...την διαρκεια που η μπαταρια ηταν χαλασμενη ειχε κανει διακοπη ρευματος και ειχε χασει ρυθμισεις
στα συν σαν συστημα-μου αρεσε...δεν ειχα επαφη με caddx πριν..θα το μελετησω καλυτερα
στα μειον η ολη αντιμετωπιση απο τον εγκαταστατη που ειχε βαλει τον συναγερμο διοτι επι 6 μερες τον επαιρνε τηλ ο φιλος οτι θα παει και δεν πηγαινε....

----------


## tasost2002

Kαλησπέρα,μηπως υπάρχει το manual εγκατάστασης CADDX NX-6 στα ελληνικά..?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ioannischristo

Η αντιπροσωπεία στην ελλάδα της GE (Εξαγόράστηκε η caddx) είναι η εταιρεία Greece International. 
Μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν άλλα να ζητήσεις ότι θες για το σύστημα σου.
Το θέμα το εγκαταστάτη τεχνικού δεν είναι στα μείον του συστήματος. Μην μπλέκουμε τα θέματα. 
Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα....

----------


## stam1982

καλημέρα έχω τον προγραμματισμό για το nx8.Ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσει.
http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/images/p...RAMATISMOS.pdf

----------


## tasost2002

Kαλησπέρα.
Ευχαριστω να εισται καλά..

----------


## osa

> Η αντιπροσωπεία στην ελλάδα της GE (Εξαγόράστηκε η caddx) είναι η εταιρεία Greece International. 
> Μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν άλλα να ζητήσεις ότι θες για το σύστημα σου.
> Το θέμα το εγκαταστάτη τεχνικού δεν είναι στα μείον του συστήματος. Μην μπλέκουμε τα θέματα. 
> Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα....



Αγαπητέ φίλε έχω και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το manual (δεν βρίσκω Ελληνικό) 
Έχω μια μονάδα της GE Networx NX-6V2
Επικοινώνησα με την εταιρία που αναφέρεις και οι μονολεκτικές απαντήσεις τους ήταν ότι μιλάμε μόνο με πελάτες εγκαταστάτες !!!!! :Confused1:   :Brick wall: 
Και δεν ζήτησα τίποτα σπουδαίο !!!!Ρώτησα απλώς εάν ο GE-NX-6V2 είναι ίδιος με τον Caddx NX-6...και αν υπάρχει manual στα Ελληνικά.
Εταιρείες με τέτοια αντιμετώπιση.... δεν έχουν καλή πολιτική.
40 χρόνια ηλεκτρολόγος είμαι ...κάτι καταλαβαίνω ... τουλάχιστον έναν επαναπρογραμματισμό  στο σύστημα μου  μπορώ να κάνω ...χωρίς να κλέψω το ψωμί κανενός ειδικού.  
Δεν πειράζει, ευτυχώς υπάρχουν και τα παιδιά εδώ που δεν ζητάνε πληρωμή για τις πληροφορίες 
Ευχαριστώ και ομολογώ ότι έχετε ένα από τα καλύτερα forum  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:

----------


## stinger

γιαυτο κι εγω σταματησει να  ασχολουμαι με τον συγκεκριμενο συναγερμο...πιστευω προσωπικα οτι ειναι υπερτιμημενοι και υπερκοστολογημενοι οι caddx..
προτιμω την sigma που και αψογη εταιρια ειναι και οτι χρειαστηκα με εξηπηρετησαν και με το παραπανω...εμενα ο apollo td 8/16 με εχει καλυψει και με το παραπανω σε αυτα που προσφερει...

----------


## ggr

Θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου συμπληρωνοντας επισης τον δυσκολο τροπο προγραμματισμου των caddx, δεν αμφιβαλω για την ποιοτητα τους , ειναι ομως οντως υπερτιμημενοι κατι που δεν συμβαδιζει και με τις δυσκολες εποχες που ζουμε.

----------


## stinger

κοιτα υπαρχουν γουστα και γουστα στην αγορα ενος συναγερμου...μερικοι θεωρουν πως οσο πιο ακριβα πληρωσουν εναν συναγερμο τοσο καλυτερος θα ειναι...αλλοι θελουν εισαγομενο και οσο κανει...και οι πιο πολλοι που θελουν να βαλουν συναγερμο στο σπιτι τους εχουν αγνοια του θεματος με συνεπεια να ερχεται ο εκαστοτε εγκαταστατης να τους λεει το παραμυθι του και να τους βαζει π.χ caddx και οταν βγαλει μια ενδειξη στο πληκτρολογιο η χρειαστει μια αλλαγη μπαταριας να ψαχνονται...

----------


## ttoni

Καλησπέρα,

πολύ καλή η Sigma. Προσωπικά όμως προτιμώ τους Paradox και Napco, όχι τόσο λόγο δυνατοτήτων τους άλλα (γνώμη μου :Smile: ) έχουν πιο καλαίσθητα πληκτρολόγια απο την Sigma.

Η Caddx έχει δυστυχώς η ευτυχώς την ίδια πολιτική με την Paradox, Honeywell. Δίνουν ιδιαίτερο βάρος στο after sales, δηλαδή τα υλικά τους να προγραμματίζονται απο ειδικευμένο προσωπικό που να αντιλαμβάνεται την κάθε πτυχή της παραμετροποίησης του συστήματος.  

Και εγώ δυσκολέυτηκα. Μετά απο πολλά παρακαλειτά και απόκτηση άδειας εγκαταστάτη απο το τοπικό αστυνομικό τμήμα και αρκετών σεμιναρίων μπόρεσα να προμηθευτώ υλικά :Rolleyes:  απο την εταιρεία.

Καλό Βράδυ

Βασίλης

----------


## osa

Πάντως αν κάποιος φίλος διαθέτει manual στα Ελληνικά του ΝΧ-6V2 θα με εξυπηρετούσε αφάνταστα.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Nightkeeper

Ισως με πειτε ''κολλημενο'' αλλα τα Caddx θελωντας και μη ειναι απο το πιο αξιοπιστα μηχανακια του χωρου,(με την καλη εννοια ξεχνας τον πελατη,ουτε τον ''παντρευεσαι'' ουτε τον ''κρεμας'')χωρεις να σημαινει οτι δεν υπαρχουν και καλητερα για καποιους αλλους βεβαια.
Τωρα για το θεμα κοστους,ναι ειναι καπως τσιμπιμενα απο τιμη,δεν απευθεινωνται στο κοινο που θελει το ''φτηνο και καλο''(ατοπο δλδ),αλλα πιστευω πως ειναι τιμια για τα λεφτα τους και για την υποστηρηξη που εχουν,ποια αλλη εταιρια εχει 12 ωρες τεχνικη υποστηρηξη ? Ποια αλλη εταιρια σεβεται τον επαγγελματια με το να μην παρεχει πληροφοριες στον καθενα που ειναι ''δηθεν'' τεχνικος ? . . . . . Απλα ,οσα δεν φτανει η αλεπου τα κανει κρεμασταρια. . . 
Φιλικα .

----------

turist (20-12-12)

----------


## osa

> Ποια αλλη εταιρια σεβεται τον επαγγελματια με το να μην παρεχει πληροφοριες στον καθενα που ειναι ''δηθεν'' τεχνικος ? . . . . . Απλα ,οσα δεν φτανει η αλεπου τα κανει κρεμασταρια. . . 
> Φιλικα .



Αν το σχόλιο σου αποτελεί απάντηση στο δικό μου ...λυπάμαι φίλε μου αλλά η έννοια ¨τεχνικός¨δεν περιλαμβάνει μόνο όσους έμαθαν τα τελευταία χρόνια να περνάνε καλώδια για συναγερμούς .  Αν πάλι σου ξέφυγε ...συγχώρεσε εμένα 
Φιλικά.

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Αν το σχόλιο σου αποτελεί απάντηση στο δικό μου ...λυπάμαι φίλε μου αλλά η έννοια ¨τεχνικός¨δεν περιλαμβάνει μόνο όσους έμαθαν τα τελευταία χρόνια να περνάνε καλώδια για συναγερμούς . Αν πάλι σου ξέφυγε ...συγχώρεσε εμένα 
> Φιλικά.



Δεν μου ξεγυγε κατι,αλλα δεν το ειπα και για σενα προσωπικα,θα απαντουσα με παραθεση αν ηταν ετσι.  Ο νοων νοειτω  .

----------


## tasost2002

Καλησπέρα...
Ενας πελάτης μου ζήτησε να δουλέψει τον συναγερμό nx6 με κλειδοδιακόπτη...κάνω όλες τις ενέργειες σωστά,αλλά δεν οπλίζει με το κλειδί,υπάρχει κάτι άλλο
που πρέπει να κοιτάξω...

----------


## tasost2002

> Καλησπέρα...
> Ενας πελάτης μου ζήτησε να δουλέψει τον συναγερμό nx6 με κλειδοδιακόπτη...κάνω όλες τις ενέργειες σωστά,αλλά δεν οπλίζει με το κλειδί,υπάρχει κάτι άλλο
> που πρέπει να κοιτάξω...



καλημέρα μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος σας παρακαλώ..
Ευχαριστω...

----------


## stinger

γεια σου φιλε μου..στο ενχειριδιο λεει πως το ανοιγμα-κλεισιμο της ζωνης κλειδι πρεπει να ειναι στιγμιαιαο...τι συσκευη χρησιμοποιεις για κλειδοδιακοπτη??αυτο που πρεπει να προσεξεις ειναι να εχεις ορισει σωστα την ζωνη ως κλειδοδιακοπτη και να ειναι στιγμιαιο το ανοιξε κλεισε ζωνης

----------


## tasost2002

Γεια σου και σε σενα και ευχαριστω που απαντησες..Ο κλειδοδιακοπτης που χρησιμοποιω ειναι αυτος http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....at=1033&page=1 το χρησιμοποιω γιατι του εχω βαλει εξωτερικο ανιχνευτη.Την ζωνη τωρα την προγραμματιζω σαν 11= ΚΛΕΙΔΟΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗΣ η 17= ΖΩΝΗ ΚΛΕΙΔΟΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗ??
Δεν ξερω αν παιζει ρολο γιατι οι μισες ζωνες ειναι με 13= ΑΜΕΣΗ ΜΕ ENTRY GUARD και οι αλλες 23= ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΑΜΕΣΗ ΖΩΝΗ...
Και κατι αλλο πρεπει να γινει και προγραμματισμος και εδω για την ζωνη που θα ορισω σαν κλειδοδιακοπτη http://prntscr.com/qptpk
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ..

----------


## tasost2002

> Γεια σου και σε σενα και ευχαριστω που απαντησες..Ο κλειδοδιακοπτης που χρησιμοποιω ειναι αυτος http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....at=1033&page=1 το χρησιμοποιω γιατι του εχω βαλει εξωτερικο ανιχνευτη.Την ζωνη τωρα την προγραμματιζω σαν 11= ΚΛΕΙΔΟΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗΣ η 17= ΖΩΝΗ ΚΛΕΙΔΟΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗ??
> Δεν ξερω αν παιζει ρολο γιατι οι μισες ζωνες ειναι με 13= ΑΜΕΣΗ ΜΕ ENTRY GUARD και οι αλλες 23= ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΑΜΕΣΗ ΖΩΝΗ...
> Και κατι αλλο πρεπει να γινει και προγραμματισμος και εδω για την ζωνη που θα ορισω σαν κλειδοδιακοπτη http://prntscr.com/qptpk
> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ..



Kάθε βοήθεια δεκτή Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vasilllis

> Γεια σου και σε σενα και ευχαριστω που απαντησες..Ο κλειδοδιακοπτης που χρησιμοποιω ειναι αυτος http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....at=1033&page=1 το χρησιμοποιω γιατι του εχω βαλει εξωτερικο ανιχνευτη.Την ζωνη τωρα την προγραμματιζω σαν 11= ΚΛΕΙΔΟΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗΣ η 17= ΖΩΝΗ ΚΛΕΙΔΟΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗ??
> Δεν ξερω αν παιζει ρολο γιατι οι μισες ζωνες ειναι με 13= ΑΜΕΣΗ ΜΕ ENTRY GUARD και οι αλλες 23= ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΑΜΕΣΗ ΖΩΝΗ...
> Και κατι αλλο πρεπει να γινει και προγραμματισμος και εδω για την ζωνη που θα ορισω σαν κλειδοδιακοπτη http://prntscr.com/qptpk
> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ..




Με μπερδεψες λιγο.στο 111 ο κλειδοδιακοπτυης ειναι το 3. που το βρισκεις εσυ 11??

----------


## vasilllis

ok.Ναι διαβασα λιγο το μανιουαλ και καταλαβα.Φανταζομαι την συνδεση την εχεις κανει σωστα.Εχεις παρει ΝC επαφη απο αυτο και ανοιγει για να οπλισει-ξεοπλισει στιγμιαια??

----------


## stinger

αυτος ο τηλεχειρισμος που δειχνει ο φιλος δεν εχει στιγμιαια εντολη αλλα μονιμη...ισως φταιει αυτο που δεν δουλευει το συστημα

----------


## tasost2002

Kαλησπερα,το 11 το βρισκω απο εδω http://prntscr.com/qup07 
το κλειδι γινεται και παλμος οχι μονο στιγμιαιος,να το κανω ετσι...?

----------


## vasilllis

> Kαλησπερα,το 11 το βρισκω απο εδω http://prntscr.com/qup07 
> το κλειδι γινεται και παλμος οχι μονο στιγμιαιος,να το κανω ετσι...?



Τασο δεν απαντησες αν ειναι NC η ΝΟ.
Αυτο που θα σου προτεινα εγω ειναι το εξης.βγαλε το δεκτη και δοκιμασε με τα καλωδιακια στο χερι να δεις τελικα ειναι σωστα προγραμματισμενος?

ΥΓ ξαναυπενθυμιζω κοιταξε την συνδεση,για να λες παλμο προφανως να κλεινει στιγμιαια η επαφη??
εχω την εντυπωση οτι πρεπει να ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ στιγμιαια.

----------


## tasost2002

Kαλησπέρα..Ν.c το ειχα.αλλα τελικα το εκανα με γεφυρωμα να δω αν γινεται,και θελει 2δευτερα για να καταλαβει το βραχυκυκλωμα...
Αυτο το μηχανημα που εχω δεν το κανει αυτο..,τι αλλο να βαλω σε τετεοιο ειδος οπως σας εδειξα ποιο πανω....

----------


## vasilllis

Δυσκολο.δεν εχει ρυθμιση για μονιμη εντολη?

----------


## tasost2002

Oxι δεν εχει,μονο αυτη .Με της caddx το δικο της ανεβαινει πολυ το κοστος...http://www.my-store.gr/default.aspx?...ref=pathfinder χειριστηρια και
δεκτης http://www.my-store.gr/default.aspx?...Z&id=NX-408E-I και δεν συμφερει

----------


## vasilllis

http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....at=1033&page=1

Νομιζα οτι και αυτο που εχεις η επαφη του ειναι στιγμιαια.αυτο εχει την επαφη να αλαζει κατασταση οσο πατας το πληκτρο.δεν ξερω ομως αν θα βολεψει με τα 2 δευ. Που θελει ο συναγερμος.

----------


## tasost2002

Oσο για το προηγουμενο χρησιμοποιησα το acs-101 πομπο και δεκτη που κραταει την επαφη για 3 δεύτερα http://www.safetyshop.gr/index.php?p...art&Itemid=182


Kαλησπέρα,ξερει κάποιος κάτι γι'αυτο το χειρηστηριο http://www.sanleesecurity.com/caddyx%20keypad.jpg και ποιος ειναι ο προγραμματισμος για nx-6 κεντρο
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...

----------


## tasost2002

Καλημέρα..
Κάποιος να ξέρει?

----------


## gksuber

Για δες εδω http://www.microtec.ca/customer_serv...r_8900_dlx.pdf

----------


## geopip

Γεια σας.

Έχω το caddx nx6 και θέλω να με βοηθήσετε σε δυο θέματα αν μπορείτε.

1) θέλω να διαγράψω το τηλεφωνικό νούμερο που καλει σε περίπτωση συναγερμού
2) ...να καταχωρίσω καινούργιο νούμερο

Έχω το manual στα αγγλικά και δε βγάζω άκρη.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Aricos

> To service μπορει να αναψει για διαφορους λογους,αλλα οχι και να μην μπορει να οπλισει/αφοπλισει,ειναι περιεργο οπως το λες...
> Βεβαια αν δεν εχει μπαταρια αναβοσβηνει το Power Led σε ειδοποιη ηχητικα απο το πληκτρολογιο και θελει κωδικο χρηστη δυο φορες μια για να σταματηση να χτυπαει το πληκτρολογιο και μια για να οπλιση . 
> Αφοπλιζοντας παλι ηχει το πληκτρολογιο και θελει δευτερη φορα κωδικο για να σταματηση .
> Βαλε πρωτα μια μπαταρια,κλεισε ολλες της ανοιχτες ζωνες και δοκιμασε να οπλισεις/αφοπλισεις,αν δεν τοτε κατι αλλο γινεται.
> Reset οι Caddx κανουν μονο απο τον προγραμματισμο ή με Download (αρκει να μην ειναι αλλαγμενος ο κωδικος τεχνικου ή ο κωδικος Download αντιστοιχα)
> δεν εχουν jumper στη πλακετα κλπ.
> Αν θες τον προγραματισμο του να στον στειλω.




Μήπως γνωρίζεις πως απενεργοποιείται η δεύτερη φορά που χρειάζεται κωδικό για να σταματήσει? Στο manual δεν το αναφέρει πουθενά.

----------


## Nightkeeper

Αν κατάλαβα καλα δεν γίνεται αυτο που λες..

----------

